# Opinions on clipping whiskers?



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would never trim muzzle or eye whiskers it helps horse know when stuff is too close and ear hair keeps bugs out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't clip. I may trim longer ear hair if really long, but would never trim it all out.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep my horses "natural". They are trail horses so there is no need to trim those whiskers or ear hairs and like the others said, it helps them protect against insects (ear hairs) and "feel" around (whiskers). 

I didn't even trim their bridle paths this year, no special reason, just never got around to it. Of course with a sparse maned appy wasn't a tragedy, and surprisingly not a problem with my thick maned quarter horse mare.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

The only thing I trim is a small bridle path in my horse's mane for convenience. 

My trainer, however, takes her clippers to my mare when she notices her whiskers growing out. She also does the eye whiskers. It really doesn't matter to me either way, but I know she likes horses "neat" and considers whisker trimming a part of being well-groomed. She also took the clippers to Izzy's fetlocks when I didn't trim the little point of hair off of them. I believe her words were something along the lines of "I can't. I just can't deal with that. It's like a little dagger of hair sticking out." :lol:

Even she doesn't tackle my mare's ear fuzz though. She's come a long way, but she's not clippers-in-the-ears far yet. :wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't clip muzzle hair, I trim it down to about 2 inches long but I won't clip it all off. It helps them feel in the dark. I don't clip the insides of the ears, but I clip the long hair sticking outside the ears. I don't clip bridle paths, I pull it into a forelock braid. 

I clip fetlocks for showing but if i'm not showing I don't clip it.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I only clip and shave when I need to - like for Fair when I show my horse. Other than that, he is my big wooly bear  He literally has a man beard in winter, haha!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I need to re-trim my horses bridle path because it's at that awkward two inch 'grow-out' phase and sticks up funky and drives me crazy. 

I don't trim or mess with anything else. Ear hair will help keep those ticks out and the whiskers are just too cute, if I'm being honest!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We trim all our show horses and just bridle paths on ranch horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I only trim them up for a show or something. I do trim the bridle path regularly because horse has super thick mane and it just makes everything easier.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Of my 4 horses, I clip only one. She grows such long facial hair that she was forming food balls, like the mud balls they can get in their manes, along her muzzle. IMO, unless you are showing or they are causing problems, leave them, they have a purpose


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't clip any of my horse's whiskers. I don't show at a high enough level that people care, and I figure my horse does a good enough job getting scrapes already without my help (he recently managed to get a scrape right above his eye the week before a show and then opened it up again on the trailer ride there... I was talking to the judge afterwards and she asked if he had a tumor there!)

For the ears, when I'm going to a show I will usually shave off the hair that sticks out from the ear, but not the hair in the ear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i leave them. I may do a small bridle path and some fetlock hair if they are getting mud balls stuck in them. Facial hair on the bottom jaw,only when its close to summer and not close , on some of the old hairy horses but not the whiskers or ear hair unless there is a reason , like mud balls , or for medical reason.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that I am not riding in a show ring doing the "expected" ritual....

_I *do* clip but within reason...._
I clip a small bridlepath, just wide enough for the headstall to fit comfortably and me to stop pulling their mane out!:-x
I do clip there muzzle whiskers some so they are not laden with food or stuck to their jaw, defeating the "feeling" process....
I do clip the eye whisker if it is so long the weight of it keeps it lying against the face....it can't "feel" or offer protection if it isn't working properly...
I clip the long hairs off the front of the ear, but *not* the inside.... 
_I do clean my horses ears inside regularly...if it was warranted because of caught, dead or decaying debris they would be clipped whistle clean...thankfully, not now, hopefully not ever. Then they would wear ear protection year round...._
I clip fetlocks and ankle hair/feathers if they are dripping with filth or can't dry because of to much thickness....

I don't clip "surgical close" ever unless a injury....
I always intentionally leave hair behind.
_jmo..._


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> Now that I am not riding in a show ring doing the "expected" ritual....
> 
> _I *do* clip but within reason...._
> I clip a small bridlepath, just wide enough for the headstall to fit comfortably and me to stop pulling their mane out!:-x
> ...


How would you clean out the ears? Thanks!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I show my horses but I still don't clip all the ear hair on whiskers like pretty much everyone else does, I will clip ear hair that's sticking out but never inside the ear. As for the whiskers, horses need them to feel around in the dark. And I don't think horses at shows look worse with whiskers. In fact I think whiskers make them adorable, haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

hgbtx said:


> How would you clean out the ears? Thanks!


With a soft cloth, your finger and being gentle....kind of like you drying your ear after a shower with a towel...
Depending upon what was inside the ear would depend upon what further steps should be taken... ask your vet for clarification. I don't ever want a finger pointed in my direction saying to use this or that and it injure or make your horse uncomfortable.

*Never, ever stick something into the ear that could get lodged or hurt the horse*...one time hurting that ear they will never trust you again to "give" it to you to care for!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like a sleek, clipped show horse - it's prettier to me. I keep bridlepath, nose & eye whiskers clipped all year. Head, ears & legs get closely clipped in spring, but only touched up again if the horse goes to a show or on youngsters who need practice accepting clippers. A fly mask with ears will be used if the ears are hairless during fly season.

My horse is in a safe stall in inclement weather, and safely fenced paddock the bulk of his days/nights, so I'm not overly concerned about needing the "feelers." A horse will find a way to get hurt whether or not he has those whiskers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how my mare was figuring out the electric fence. Sometimes a branch would fall and altho it might still be working, the voltage would be greatly reduced. I was outside and happened to notice her not quite touching the wire with her muzzle. She was using her whiskers to figure out how strong the charge was. After that awakening I kept her muzzle clipped which included any whiskers that would reach the wire.


----------



## Dolsey (Oct 24, 2014)

We trim them for showing. Ears are clipped out and the whiskers come off. I think it is actually not allowed in some countries - my friend wasn't allowed to take her horse to a show in Germany because her horse's whiskers weren't long enough! It's very common to take them off in the UK for showing.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FEI has banned clipping of whiskers because it is considered cruel.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Cruel? It doesn't hurt them.

And I have a very sensitive red mare. She would tell me if it hurt.

I trim, very carefully, with scissors. I'll clip a bridle path on most horses because I find their manes just sit better. And I'll clip the wither because the mane there is too short to braid. I only clip out legs and faces if the horse is particularly hairy. My red mare doesn't need clipping even in the coldest part of winter - she doesn't grow much of a coat - so I just trim her up.

I'm more of a showjumping kind of person though. Presentation is not my top concern. A clean, braided horse that looks neat and tidy is plenty.

I did clip pretty much everything with my old boy, but I could do anything with him. I used to clip his face (and clip out his ears) with no halter on him. I attacked him one year with the body clippers with nothing on him at all, because he just happened to put himself in the clipping bay (which didn't have a gate or any way to secure it). He was more than happy to stand there and be clipped. I think he liked how the clippers felt or something. He stood rock solid for an entire hour while I clipped his body, then went to get the trimmers to clip his legs, face and ears.

He was exceptional though. I've never met another horse quite like him.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Its not the clipping of them that hurts, its what it takes away from them. Horses use their whiskers to feel in the dark. It helps stop them from bumping their head, helps them find their way around and prevent them from getting caught on stuff. Just like a cat needs their whiskers.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I trim a bridle path, that's about it. My guy's mane and forelock are thick enough that separating them out is irritating, but his bridle doesn't lay right if I don't. Clipping is easier. I feel like their whiskers are probably there for a reason and don't do any showing where a clipped appearance would be desirable, so it's been an easy choice to leave well enough alone there. I do a trace or body clip in the winter though because we work and he gets terribly sweaty, so it's not that I'm opposed to clipping in general.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Its not the clipping of them that hurts, its what it takes away from them. Horses use their whiskers to feel in the dark. It helps stop them from bumping their head, helps them find their way around and prevent them from getting caught on stuff. Just like a cat needs their whiskers.


I bash my legs on things much less often when I let them get hairy. Society demands I shave them anyway, or else only ever wear long pants.

Similarly, depending on your discipline, the show ring can demand clipped whiskers, clipped out ears, etc etc. I've seen people laughed out of the ring over the STUPIDEST things. They may not have had time to apply quartermarks after trying to braid a horse that wouldn't stand still. Maybe the horse kept chucking its head around when they tried to put its makeup on, so it was shown with no makeup. Horses that are otherwise impeccably turned out, but because of one thing or another on the day, had one minor thing left out of their presentation.

If you disagree with xyz presentation thing, don't show in a discipline that demands it.

Personally, I will trim my horse up neatly for any show. If I'm showing a horse for its owner, I will do precisely as much as the owner is comfortable with and no more, because it's not my horse, but I will make sure the owner is aware that their horse might lose marks.

Though, because showjumping is my passion, most of what I do isn't affected by presentation, I still like to make the effort. It's about respecting the judge. Without judges, we wouldn't have shows.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Its not the clipping of them that hurts, its what it takes away from them. Horses use their whiskers to feel in the dark. It helps stop them from bumping their head, helps them find their way around and prevent them from getting caught on stuff. Just like a cat needs their whiskers.


Every time someone uses this as an argument, I want to know how many horses they've owned that have NEVER managed to hurt themselves :lol:.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Try showing FEI with your horses wiskers clipped. Tell me how well that works for you. Ive competed upper levels of show jumping and eventing. It doesnt happen.

Oh and in 20+ years of horse ownership. Ive never had a horse with a facial injury.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had ONE. On a horse who was only a two year old and therefore untrimmed at the time. I don't trim them up at all until show prep starts, and if I'm only prepping them for the one show, I then let them grow out after the show.

I do a full clip because I haven't yet mastered the art of clean lines or smooth blending on a partially clipped horse. So the whole head gets clipped. Ears, too. Sometimes, depending on the horse, I will leave the full coat underneath the saddle. I had one horse that would buck like a rodeo bronc if you clipped anything under the saddle or girth. But otherwise, I clip fairly close (not surgically close!) all over.

I have zero need to compete FEI until I go international. Here in Australia, there are competitions up to 4* eventing that are run by the national body, Equestrian Australia, which doesn't ban clipping whiskers. And honestly, if I could get to the Olympics without competing FEI, I would. I strongly disagree with some of the bans they have in place. Others make perfect sense, and I wish we had them in Australia, but not at the cost of the ridiculous ones.

Ridiculous bans are why I don't bother with pony club anymore, which is a real shame because at 20, I could have another 5 years of PC ahead of me, and 'my' club is wonderful. They have a full 2* course, run a 2* event twice a year, and always have great coaches in. But they have to abide by PCA rules, and that includes bans on ridiculous things. Kids don't even get stirrupless lessons anymore. 6 years ago when I first joined pony club we would get at least one lesson with no stirrups every rally!

I got a lot out of PC but for me, it just isn't worth it. I need to be able to use the equipment the horse goes best in, and the equipment allowable at pony club is incredibly restricted. I'm quite often on young, green horses, and I need to have the flexibility to adapt my ride (and gear) to suit the horse. A finished horse should go okay in nearly anything, but a baby needs a few concessions made.

I have the same attitude regarding the FEI's bans. Some are good. Others, too restrictive.


----------



## InStable (Mar 3, 2014)

I love my boy looking like a big teddy bear. I want him clean, but fuzzy.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> FEI has banned clipping of whiskers because it is considered cruel.


Can you give me the FEI rule number? I'm pretty good with the FEI rulebook and I can't find the rule, nor have I ever heard it was an offical rule.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

I do not trim anything...except maybe if one of them gets a really really bad tangle in his mane or tail that I just cannot get out, then I will trim out what I have to...there is always lots more hair where that came from...otherwise everybody is wild and woolly here...lol...now it is winter coming and they are starting to look like yaks again but I think they look very cute that way.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys like I said in the beginning, no fighting over opinions and what's right or wrong just please list your opinions, this isn't a place to argue. Thanks so much I just don't want things taken down so help me keep things from even getting started in the first place!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I personally try to keep my horses neat with a bridle path clipped, and the whiskers trimmed. Especially in the winter. It always bothers me when I come out and they have icicles hanging off their noses..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depending on how thick the mane is I may clip a small bridle path I also clip the mane off the withers for a saddle path.
Only time I clip the face is for a show.





NBEventer said:


> Its not the clipping of them that hurts, its what it takes away from them. Horses use their whiskers to feel in the dark. It helps stop them from bumping their head, helps them find their way around and prevent them from getting caught on stuff. Just like a cat needs their whiskers.


 Our horses graze out in the sage brush and greasewood and they break/wear off the whiskers on their muzzle some of them look like they have been clipped. I have a hard time believing that a horse _needs_ whiskers, helpful, yes, but I wouldn't consider it cruel or tragic to horse if he doesn't have them, they adapt pretty well.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Everything in my barn is kept like there is a show tomorrow. Even the broodies who have not seen the ring in years.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine get clipped if they're going to a show. Usually I try to leave some hair behind and limit how deep I go into the ear/nose. However if they're just farm ponies the most I ever clip is a bridle path. I haven't ever heard of clipping being considered abuse, and if it is let's redefine abuse so we can focus on more prominent abuses. Nor have I ever seen any difference in how clipped horses act when compared to non clipped. I think it's just personal preference for both the horse and the person. Some horses are fine with clipping, others not so much.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Incitatus32 said:


> I haven't ever heard of clipping being considered abuse, and if it is let's redefine abuse so we can focus on more prominent abuses.


 ^^^ This!!!:clap:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I never said it was abuse. I said some consider it cruel. I never said I was one of them. I said I don't believe in clipping the muzzle though as I like my horses having their feelers. I trim my horses whiskers. I dont clip them right down to the muzzle. 

To each is own. Everyone has their way of doing things. I never said i was better then others because of the way I do things.

As for the FEI rule number I don't know. Anebel would know it as she was the one who last mentioned it. Its been years since ive been anywhere near that level.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I clip my horse--whiskies, ears, bridle path, etcetera--when I am actively showing.  Now that I am not, it seems unnecessary. I think he's just as happy fuzzy haha


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> As for the FEI rule number I don't know. Anebel would know it as she was the one who last mentioned it. Its been years since ive been anywhere near that level.


I've checked, and trimming whiskers is not banned by the FEI. As for what happens when you compete a horse with trimmed whiskers in FEI competition, nothing will happen. Certain countries may have banned trimming whiskers, but not the FEI.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

updownrider said:


> I've checked, and trimming whiskers is not banned by the FEI. As for what happens when you compete a horse with trimmed whiskers in FEI competition, nothing will happen. Certain countries may have banned trimming whiskers, but not the FEI.


I stand proven wrong  I never looked into it when anebel and a few others brought it up, and I have never personally competed FEI. Been very close, but never actually did it. 

My previous statement of competing upper levels was misleading to imply I had competed FEI, I went back and re read it. Sorry about that.

Anyway I am corrected


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I clip a bridle path on my mare. Makes the bridle and halter sit better and not pull her hair or toggle it to heck and back. I clip her whiskers once a month maybe. she will grow 5 inch long face fuzz and it drives me nuts! since she is in a stall unless turned out in the arena or riding, i dont think she is missing the feelers. I clip the ones above her eye down to an inch too. at one point they where 7 inch long! (yes i measured). They where getting covered in eye gunk and drooping down and into her eye. yeah snip snip. 

Now i dont shave her ears. The buts are so bag outhere 11 months out of the year i see no point and making her lose that protection. I also did a small trace clip on her because she was overheating in her stall. we are still in the high 80s and she has artic weather coat on.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

wow auto correct, bugs, not buts -_-'.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD Oh man


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I've never clipped tactile hairs around the face, showing or not. When showing, the only concession I made was to trim ear hair level with the ear (but leave plenty inside). I don't feel we were ever marked down for it - we do have quite enlightened show judges on that subject.

We've never had food stuck to those hairs, maybe because we don't feed molasses.

Horses can't see things immediately around most of their face and use their face like we use our hands, so they need the tactile hairs to get sensory information, and to avoid discomfort and potential injuries. Mere fashion is unimportant if you genuinely care for animals. Like someone here said, the whiskers are cute (seen anyone cut them off cats for showing?) - and we don't have to be sheep. ;-)

I don't do bridle paths either - the mane just lays flat anyway, under the stable halter too. Did it once as an experiment as a teenager and was so annoyed by its sticking-upness and maintenance requirements and (on my horse) pure uselessness that I let it grow out and never did it again.

I do trim the tails at around fetlock height if they grow onto the ground, because I've had horses stand on their own long tails and pull out whole strands of hair right from the roots. :shock:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I clip bridle paths on my racing Standardbreds as it makes showing tattoos to the paddock judge that much easier when my horse is trying to drag me. Plus it makes the bridle and head check and head number lay easier. Racing bridles are bulky enough without fighting the mane out of the way.

My show horses I don't clip bridle paths, I just braid it into the forelock or make an extra braid on the neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

NBE, do you guys still have head numbers that clip to the bridle between the ears? Because those got phased out in Australia around a decade ago, and it's so much less hassle without them!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep we still have them here. I hate them with a passion!

Gurly thinks they look silly too...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, now I see what you mean by bulky bridle. My dad races harness, but with as little gear as possible!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think I have ever seen a horse around here with that little equipment unless its just jogging! The trainer I work with is known for using the least amount of equipment as possible. Every time she gets a horse from another trainer she ends up pulling about 10 pounds of equipment off it.

Side view of Gurlys bridle. Only "extra" she has is a tongue tie and ear plugs. Its rare to see horses here without shadow rolls, blinders or hoods (we dont use hoods).


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a horse around here with that little equipment unless its just jogging! The trainer I work with is known for using the least amount of equipment as possible. Every time she gets a horse from another trainer she ends up pulling about 10 pounds of equipment off it.
> 
> Side view of Gurlys bridle. Only "extra" she has is a tongue tie and ear plugs. Its rare to see horses here without shadow rolls, blinders or hoods (we dont use hoods).




LOL! WOW that's a lot of straps!! Adorable horse though!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

The only thing I would trim are the fetlocks.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a horse around here with that little equipment unless its just jogging! The trainer I work with is known for using the least amount of equipment as possible. Every time she gets a horse from another trainer she ends up pulling about 10 pounds of equipment off it.
> 
> Side view of Gurlys bridle. Only "extra" she has is a tongue tie and ear plugs. Its rare to see horses here without shadow rolls, blinders or hoods (we dont use hoods).


My father occasionally uses a shadow roll in a horse's early stage of education for night meetings, but will drop it off when the horse gets into a routine. No blinkers because he wants the horses to be able to look out for their own feet in the midst of battle - the other drivers here can be pretty rough and try to deliberately drive into another horse's legs (cowboy country, NBE!!! :shock, and even if it's just accidental push and shove, the horse has a far better chance of responding to that quickly when it can see what is going on. He also reckons that if you expose your horses to "spooky" things often enough, they stop spooking at them. So, that's his standard gear.

No fixed head checks for us either because they actually can precipitate falls - running head checks if any head check is needed (we had a playful stallion who used to try to grab his breast plate in the warmup , so he raced in a running head check). Occasionally a mesh hood to protect the horse's eyes if there is flying gravel on the track and the draw suggests not being in the leading group during the race, but they're phasing gravel out now.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I trim a bridle path, and that's just about it ... I don't touch my horse's fetlocks because he lives outside all year round, and the hairy ankles protect him from mud fever. When it rains, the water drips from the fetlock hair rather than funnelling down his skin.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a heads up about not trimming fetlocks as protection. I don't either but recently my vet said he has been seeing a lot of horses with severe scratches from people not cleaning under the fetlock hair properly. So it can actually go both ways. I was at the vet clinic last week and saw a draft horse who had to have all his feathers clipped off and his legs were so infected from scratches. I felt bad for the poor guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

